# a portrait (hi guys! long time no see! :-)



## anua

Hi guys!
It was a really loooong time! So many changes in here, since ive been here last time!
Here's my latest work/portrait. This is my friend, Hania
What do you think?







Ps. Terri, are you still around? whats up, bella? My english got much worse since im not here that often, but i hope you can still understand me, ha ha. All the best to you!!! Kisses

Anu


----------



## CCarsonPhoto

Beautiful!


----------



## apertureman

Really nice picture! Good job!


----------



## terri

Hi Anja!! :hug:: So wonderful to see you back here. I'm glad to know you are still doing such beautiful work. This is a wonderful portrait of your friend - I'm sure she loves it. 

I am still doing alternative processes, too - some Polaroid work with my last bit of P-film, some bromoil, toning, etc. Same old me.  

I would love to see some more of your work!


----------



## parahanga

Anua,

So great to see your photos again. This one has perfect balance of dark and shade - almost ying/yang. Did I meet Hania? 

- and Terri, get yer Polaroid on


----------



## anua

Thank you guys! 



terri said:


> I would love to see some more of your work!



Terri! This portrait is the part of the exhibition im preparing to.
Ill post more when im done.

You can see my recent work at my new site, i have finally refreshed it (it took me  3 years to do that, ha ha), but now it works, i upgrade it pretty regularly (im trying at least), and it even has english version (not many words there , tho, ha ha). Heres the link:

Pracownia Portretowa - portrety na drewnie, portrety Ålubne, fotografia

Hope you like it!


----------



## anua

parahanga said:


> Anua,
> 
> So great to see your photos again. This one has perfect balance of dark and shade - almost ying/yang. Did I meet Hania?
> 
> - and Terri, get yer Polaroid on



HI Parahangus!

Ha ha, you've noticed ying/yang thing... you know me well, ha ha 
Yah, you've met Hania at the castle, at the restaurant, than you supposed to meet her at Heineken, but something went wrong and you didnt, remember that?


----------



## Jeff Canes

very nice


----------



## terri

ahhhh, thank you for this link to your site! :hail: Your work has always been amazing. I am most fond of your wood paintings, though all of them are beautiful.

:thumbup:


----------



## Sbuxo

So vintage. Love!


----------



## webmaster705

Really beautiful shot, this is one of nice work i have seen on this forum really simple and cute


----------



## SusanMart

I love this portray...The first though was also about yin/yang......

you play greatly with lights and shadows....
my applause)


----------



## leosmith678

This capturing of the beautiful woman is very nicely done. Also I would say that the eyes of the woman is extremely pretty and the photography clearly reflects the shyness filled in the eyes on woman. You are really brilliant and done this task with very true efforts.


----------



## cnutco

Love the vintage work!


----------



## TonyAlec

very nice!


----------



## Scubagod

Nice shot!


----------

